# Ammograb



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Checking ammograb for .22lr
Hardly any out there.
Folks are buying up guns and ammo like crazy.





__





AmmoGrab.com - We'll find your Ammo


Find out which online Ammo Shop has the best price, in-stock, right now




www.ammograb.com


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

if you're looking to stock up now, its far to late.... Ammo will be taxed like tobacco real soon.... no more internet sales, and go through a FFL..... pucker up, here it comes...


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I got lucky and found 6 boxes of 20 for my 44 magnum last week. 1 was Scott Munitions, 1 was Barnes and 4 were Federal Fusion. Haven't shot any of these before but this is all I could find.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Holy crap.

$10.79 per round for #7 shot 12ga 3 inch.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I don't think I overpaid. The Scott Munitions were the most at $30 from McCoy's. They are a specialty TUI bullet. The Barnes were $25 and the Federal was $20. $135 for 120 bullets.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Just looking to get some extra. Fortunately I am stocked on all the ammo I need. I like to keep a huge stockpile of .22 lr


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I would love to find some 6.5 Creedmoor 143 gr ELD-X


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

MrFish said:


> I would love to find some 6.5 Creedmoor 143 gr ELD-X


Closest thing I could find.




__





Rifle Ammo - 6.5mm Creedmoor Ammo - Page 1 - Outdoor Limited


6.5 Creedmoor RIFLE Ammunition for Sale. We sell ammunition by the box and bulk ammo in case quantities. We have V-MAX, Polymer Tip and Soft Point bullets for Hunting, Varmint and Small Game Hunting.




www.outdoorlimited.com


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Sure wish you could find me some .308 165 or 150 grain hunting ammunition.....


----------



## bchadcherry (Mar 11, 2009)

H2OMARK said:


> Sure wish you could find me some .308 165 or 150 grain hunting ammunition.....


There was one box of .308 on the shelf at academy 2 hours ago. Didn’t look at grain.
Yes it was the ONLY box of anything


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Wow. I'm not picky about the weights anymore, LOL


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

H2OMARK said:


> Wow. I'm not picky about the weights anymore, LOL


Only thing I could locate.




__





Rifle Ammo - 308 Win Ammo - Page 1 - Outdoor Limited


308 Winchester RIFLE Ammunition for Sale. We sell ammunition by the box and bulk ammo in case quantities. We have V-MAX, Polymer Tip and Soft Point bullets for Hunting, Varmint and Small Game Hunting.




www.outdoorlimited.com


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks Boardfeet, I ordered one of the DRT. Not sure what the detail "training round" means even though they're hollow points so don't want to put to much money into something that I don't have confidence in....yet. Thanks again. BTW, there's 18.95 shipping unless you join their store.

Couldn't stand it, went back and they now have Hornady Ballistic Tips in 165 grain so I bought 2 boxes of them. Reloadable brass as well.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

MrFish said:


> I would love to find some 6.5 Creedmoor 143 gr ELD-X


Thayer is some 6.5 Creedmore on GCGF 
140 gr.


----------



## gator75 (Aug 11, 2016)

There was a line at least a hundred yards long at academy at 9 am this am. I was there to look at boots. Apparently, the news leaked that they got a few boxes of 223 and .22 in last night. And I mean a few boxes. Good grief.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

dang, I'll spend a few cents more per round and get it online.... if they do away with internet sales, this will be the norm....


----------



## MaxP (Jan 31, 2008)

Realtor said:


> dang, I'll spend a few cents more per round and get it online.... if they do away with internet sales, this will be the norm....


I think half the ammo crunch is online resellers.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Boardfeet said:


> Checking ammograb for .22lr
> Hardly any out there.
> Folks are buying up guns and ammo like crazy.
> 
> ...


Don't know if you are still looking, but theammosource.com has .22LR. They even have my .22WMR.


----------



## Savage (Oct 26, 2013)

kingfish501 said:


> Don't know if you are still looking, but theammosource.com has .22LR. They even have my .22WMR.


Do they ship to the U.S.? I see they are in Canada


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

My bad. Got too excited at finally finding ammo for my .22 Mag.and didn't see that they were in Canada. Explains why they have ammo. No guns.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

dang, haven't seen .17/round in a while! Good for you!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

If 6.5CM prices stay around $80/box, I'll be selling my rifle.


----------



## Straight Shot (Jul 14, 2012)

MrFish said:


> If 6.5CM prices stay around $80/box, I'll be selling my rifle.


Same goes for all the 30-30 as well, 75-90$ a box of 20 is banana land 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Straight Shot said:


> Same goes for all the 30-30 as well, 75-90$ a box of 20 is banana land
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I still have a couple boxes of .30-30 core lokt with Kmart price tags saying $6.99


----------



## catfever24 (Dec 26, 2011)

I just bought 1000 rds of 22LR on Ammoshop.com for 15 cents around


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

catfever24 said:


> I just bought 1000 rds of 22LR on Ammoshop.com for 15 cents around


Just checked for .22WMR....44cents a round.


----------



## TheMasterBaiter (Jun 4, 2012)

Are you talking about ammoshoponline. Com? You must have bought the last box of 22lr, now they only have one box of 50 for a ridiculous price. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I bought these Super Colibris from this site in May for $4.25/box. Now look at it.





__





Outdoor Limited


Outdoor Limited is your one stop shop for all your ammunition needs. Cheap Ammo for sale that's 100% in stock. Order Now.




www.outdoorlimited.com


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

MrFish said:


> I bought these Super Colibris from this site in May for $4.25/box. Now look at it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wouldn't let me into the website. says i gotta be over 18.
jack


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

jack2 said:


> wouldn't let me into the website. says i gotta be over 18.
> jack


Didn't know you were a young feller......

It's $19.99 a box now. Ridiculous.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Just for the helluva it, I looked up ammo prices for the .222 I used to have. 2.00 a round for off brands.


----------



## catfever24 (Dec 26, 2011)

TheMasterBaiter said:


> Are you talking about ammoshoponline. Com? You must have bought the last box of 22lr, now they only have one box of 50 for a ridiculous price.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just checked and according to the website, these are still in stock. This is what I bought.









FLASH SALE - NEW Norma 22 LR 40 Gr LRN TAC-22 - QTY 500 - SALE ENDS WEDNESDAY! | Ammo Shop Online


Norma USA TAC-22 ammunition is precisely manufactured to deliver outstanding performance time and time again. The 40 Grain round nose is perfect for target shooting at the range or for use on small varmints.




ammoshoponline.com


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

kingfish501 said:


> Just checked for .22WMR....44cents a round.


actually it's .95 cent a round, if you calculate the s/h/tax.


----------



## MaxxT (May 9, 2015)

Glad I got stocked up before all this, I even sold some at semi normal prices and still have plenty


----------

